# belt actuator making noise after shut off



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

ok guys, I've been looking at all the forums and videos and it seems plenty of guys are having this problem, but I cant seem to find a solution. after my 08 brute 650 is shut off and the key is out, my belt actuator continues to make a noise. I took it apart, and all the magnets are intact and no sign of water damage. when I took it out of the belt case but left it plugged it, the swivel point keeps twitching accompanied by the noise. can anybody help me out here.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

How long does the noise last? The KBEC actuator in all of them makes noise for about 10 seconds...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If the potemeter can't get to the park position it will continue to seek until it finally faults. Then the 2/4wd light will start flashing. To work correctly it must be able to rotate over and back against the primary spring and any resistance it may encounter. Try this. Pull the belt cover leaving it plugged in. Turn the key on then back off. If it rotates and parks..and shuts off, its having problem moving the spider. If it still won't shut off, then the potemeter is failing or something is binding in the actuator. Take it apart and service it first. If that doesn't fix it..plan on a new actuator of find someone that can replace the potemeter.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

It will keep making the noise until i pull the main fuse or disconnect the battery. And NMkawierider if i pulled the actuator off the case and left it plugged in and it still wouldnt rotate, wouldnt that mean the spider gear isnt the problem? I plan to clean it and grease it tonight to see if that helps


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruteforcee said:


> It will keep making the noise until i pull the main fuse or disconnect the battery. And NMkawierider if i pulled the actuator off the case and left it plugged in and it still wouldnt rotate, wouldnt that mean the spider gear isnt the problem? I plan to clean it and grease it tonight to see if that helps


Yes, if it won't shut off after being removed from the case, the problem is within the actuator or...the connector or a connection between it and the actuator controller. 

Contrary to popular belief do not grease the gears in the actuator. Clean them and the pins and the motor bearings and only put a light silicone-based oil lube on the bearing surfaces, not on the gear teeth themselves. I actually use weapons-grade graphite on mine. If you use it, don't get any on the brush area of the motor.


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

When you pulled the actuator did you say that the pin would not rotate? I had a similar issue with my 4wd actuator and what had happened was the actuator would start up but nothing would engage and it ended up being that one of the curved magnets in the cap had come loose and was binding not letting the thingy ma bobber inside turn. I used some good loc-tite instant adhesive and glued magnet back in place and it has been as good as new for months now.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

How do i know if the actuator is the problem or the actuator controller? Or a connrction somewhere in between the two?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Get the manual...run the tests.


----------

